# Olivinha ~ dois mil



## cuchuflete

Parabens! O

Thanks for all the exogenous questions. ​


----------



## Loob

Parabéns da minha parte também, Olivinha



Exogenous, wossat, cuchu???


----------



## ewie

Yes, congratulations from me too, Olivi


Loob said:


> Exogenous, wossat, cuchu???


_>sigh<

_(Coming soon: Loob's 99th birthday thread.)


----------



## Denis555

Meus parabéns, querida Olivinha!


----------



## olivinha

cuchuflete said:


> Parabens! O​
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the exogenous questions. ​


 
Oi, Chuchu!
Thanks for throwing this party! Un detallazo de tu parte. Adorei a surpresa.

Well, in general, I love reading _you_, but in particular, thanks for all the help lately, for being (if I may) my personal lifesaver.

OXO,
O


----------



## olivinha

Loob said:


> Parabéns da minha parte também, Olivinha
> Exogenous, wossat, cuchu???


Oi, Bonequinha, e obrigada!
And you can speak Portuguese too! Wow!
I reached 2,000 with my exogenous question.



ewie said:


> Yes, congratulations from me too, Olivi
> _>sigh<_
> (Coming soon: Loob's 99th birthday thread.)


Hi, Ewiezinho!
Thanks for all your help and patience with my nightmare questions at the EO. 
And you need to come by more often to the Portuguese forum. É muito legal encontrar contigo lá.



Denis555 said:


> Meus parabéns, querida Olivinha!


Oi, Denis querido.
Ótimo que veio pr'o meu arrasta-pé! Aliás é sempre um prazer quando vejo se aproximar as sandálias Havaianas mais famosas e simpáticas do WR.
By teaching others we learn: You have no idea how much I've learned from you. I really try not to miss your posts.


----------



## coquis14

Olivinha , mis más sinceros perdones , llevaba unos días sin entrar al congrat.
Felicitarla por los dos mil posts principalmente y por ser una gran profesional y mejor persona.O fórum precisa (demais) de você.


----------



## Vanda

Olie, girlfriend, onde que eu estava que deixei escapar esta?!!!! Sem perdão!!!! Não acredito que me passou de liso?!!!! _Cê_ sabe que anda de pantufas  no meu coração e que é meu socorro instantâneo, so....Bem, quero dizer, só não gostei de você roubar *meu* salvador da pátria!

Mais 2000 já já, girlfriend e obrigada por toda  a ajuda que nos dá.

E pro resto do pessoal, depois vamos ter uma conversinha de pé de ouvido por não terem me avisado desta, coisa que eu sempre faço com todos! garglll... humpf!!!


----------



## olivinha

coquis14 said:


> Olivinha , mis más sinceros perdones , llevaba unos días sin entrar al congrat.
> Felicitarla por los dos mil posts principalmente y por ser una gran profesional y mejor persona.O fórum precisa (demais) de você.


 
Puxa, Coquis, obrigada pelo carinho. Graças a foreros como você que o meu portuñol cada vez se aproxima mais a um español decente.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Olie, girlfriend, onde que eu estava que deixei escapar esta?!!!! Sem perdão!!!! Não acredito que me passou de liso?!!!! _Cê_ sabe que anda de pantufas no meu coração e que é meu socorro instantâneo, so....Bem, quero dizer, só não gostei de você roubar *meu* salvador da pátria!
> 
> Mais 2000 já já, girlfriend e obrigada por toda a ajuda que nos dá.


 
Vandaaaaaaaaaaaa, girlfriend, companheira de muito tricô, até que enfim você apareceu!!!!
E eu que digo obrigada e por tudo, pelas ajudas, pela companhia, pelas piadas, pelo carinho. You are the best (but I guess you've heard that before, and many times.)
Olie


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Olivinha. ​


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada pelo cartão, Out.
A propósito, você andou meio sumidão...É bom vê-lo _back in action._


----------



## Mangato

Parabems à brasileira mais engraçada. Só dois mil? Tão interessantes que  semelham 20.000.
Beijão

Mangato


----------



## Tomby

Parabéns pelos seus 2000 _posts_ nos fóruns. O fórum português precisa de pessoas como você. 
Bem-haja!
TT.


----------



## olivinha

¡ManGatão! ¡TT! Os estaba esperando! Me alegro mucho de veros por aquí.
Es un honor compartir tan interesantes charlas con vosotros dos. 
Bicos y Besets,
O


----------



## Macunaíma

Olivinha, parabéns pelos 2000 _posts_, alguns dos quais os melhores do nosso fórum. Você é inteligente, despretenciosa e bem humorada -- do tipo que faz qualquer discussão fluir bem.


----------



## olivinha

*Saravá, gente, que o Macú apareceu! Que saudade, menino! Por onde anda?*



Macunaíma said:


> Olivinha, parabéns pelos 2000 _posts_, alguns dos quais os melhores do nosso fórum. Você é inteligente, despretenciosa e bem humorada -- do tipo que faz qualquer discussão fluir bem.


Ai, não fala assim que eu acabo acreditando! 
Brigadão pelas palavras e vê se aparece! O foro não é o mesmo sem a sua voz.
Beijão e se cuida! 
O


----------



## MOC

E com um atraso de duas semanas chego eu. 

Já não participo tanto aqui, e no ano anterior desde que mudei de emprego ainda menos por isso nem reparei mas parabéns Olivinha (se ainda lêr).

E pensar que esteve na minha "festa" dos mil e eu faltei a esta. Que desnaturado.


----------



## olivinha

Opa, quem tá vivo sempre aparece, hehehe.
Valeu pela presença, MOC, adorei que tenha vindo também.
A propósito, temos sentido a sua falta lá no foro. Não some, não, garoto!


----------

